# Vapegate Mech Mod - Made In Germany



## Tom (25/8/14)

this might become my next mech mod, I scrapped the intention for the Kato because of the aluminium body. Lots of reports that its scratched to easily....

This one is from Steampipes, the makers of the Enigma Hybrid RDA already in my vape gear arsenal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (25/8/14)

First samples of SA designed mech is inbound. Prototypes should be here by mid September. So hold ye horses. There be dragons yonder. [HASHTAG]#wiesjoupappa[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (25/8/14)

To me that is just bling. My Launcher V2 is not a looker, but it's very practical and reliable. Will never buy another tube mod since this one. Gonna sell my Nemi as well. Not using it anymore. Looks nice tho, I have to agree....lol
My next buy is prob be going to be a LP Reo Grand.....probably

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (25/8/14)

HAHa, you'd think with all that engineering they'd come up with some better than a mech mod!


----------



## Tom (25/8/14)

zadiac said:


> To me that is just bling. My Launcher V2 is not a looker, but it's very practical and reliable. Will never buy another tube mod since this one. Gonna sell my Nemi as well. Not using it anymore. Looks nice tho, I have to agree....lol
> My next buy is prob be going to be a LP Reo Grand.....probably


yeah...each to their own liking. If I spend so much money on an authentic mod it needs to be a looker too, besides reliability  .... I also don't go for clones anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (25/8/14)

lovely video din din din diiiin din din i want one din din din


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/14)

The vape off this thing must be "out of this world" 

I'm just wondering where I am going to find a ZPM to power this thing


----------



## Silver (25/8/14)

@Tom - I am still waiting for you to try the REO...
It has a 0.2V volt drop on my setups

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

